# Yamaha RX-V663 no Surround



## hamel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Our Samsung Blu-Ray Player is plugged in via component and Optical to the reciever. The TV is then connected via Component while we have 5.1 surround speakers connected to the recieiver. When playing a DVD/Blu-Ray the stereo only shows receiving 2 channel audio. I have triple checked the Blu-ray player and it is outputting PCM audio via the optial cable. Using the DVD scene button we get 2 channel left and right audio only. If I put it to 7 channel enhanced I get all the speakers working and the sub comes on. But it is not in surround. What would be causing it to not be in surround... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are the options for audio output other than PCM?


----------



## hamel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

The only options I have for Digital Output is PCM, Bitstream (Re-Encode) and Bitstream (audiophile) Then I have PCM Down Sampling, on or off and Dynamic Compression, on or off.


----------



## hamel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

The Blu-Ray player is a Samsung BD-P1500 and in the manual it states When using this connection (Optical), Discs with LPCM audio soundtracks will only be heard over the front two speakers. To me that sounds like my problem...


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

What are your settings for PCM, bit rate and sample rate?


----------

